

Results of HN poll: Half think bootcamp grads as good as fresh CS Majors - glaugh
http://blog.statwing.com/results-of-hn-poll-half-think-bootcamp-grads-as-good-as-fresh-cs-majors/

======
minimaxir
Sample size for each factor is too small to even hypothesize a conclusion for
the data.

